

Wearable tech promises mood-on-demand with DIY ECT - cdvonstinkpot
http://www.dailydot.com/technology/hands-on-thync-ces/

======
falcolas
How could this possibly go wrong. It's not like the brain is a complicated
organ that operates diferently between two different people. It's not like
something as simple as Dopamine can affect two people very differently.

Oh, wait, it can. How long until this either causes permanent damage, or
alters someone's mood in a profoundly negative way.

I'im being a bit pessamistic (and OMG the sky is falling), but this just
doesn't seem like an appropriate technology for a startup: too much liability
if or when something goes wrong.

~~~
virtue3
Honestly, (and definitely n=1 sample size... possibly n=2 with some
corroboration with my other friend). I suffered from some pretty bad
depression issues back in highschool. The standard is to just throw anti-
depressents at you until one sticks. I also hated taking them and would stop
abruptly (definitely not a good idea). I'm very certain it caused some lasting
issues (my brain just feels slower/less snappy to get things than it did
before the treatments). My other friend got it way worse (lots of ED problems
in his early 20s).

So honestly, I wouldn't be too hard on your own conclusions.

------
cornellwright
Cool idea, but I'd be really wary of the long term effects to be one of the
first people using it.

------
stochast1k
They used to call that "music" in my day.

